# Coronavirus Should We Worry? By CHJ



## Crazy Hobo Johnny

*The major event on this planet is this Coronavirus. Hype? BS? Or a Real pandemic? Should we travel? Right now as I post this, I would avoid cruise ships, airlines, bus and passenger rail travel at this time. Hopping a frieght train or traveling on a cargo ship or travel by your own means might be the way to escape but no guarantee but who knows, I'm no expert. And no one knows when this will die out. Stock up and hunker down. Like to know what you think? Have masks, food, water and supplies put away? CHJ*


----------



## Deleted member 28150

It's mostly BS. Just creating a bunch of paranoid shut ins, wasting money on unnecessary shit. 

Basic hygiene and common sense are all people need to survive.


----------



## Older Than Dirt

Yes, this is some real shit; _how_ real we don't know yet. So far, COV-19 is killing about 2-3% of the infected, _many_ orders of magnitude more than most flus.

Spanish Flu may have killed more people from 1918-20 than WW I, and killed about 2-3%. So that would translate to about 250 million killed worldwide if this stays that virulent. Viruses tend to evolve to become less virulent over time, but how how fast this will happen, and how many will die in the meantime, is unknown as yet.

Trump is desperate to claim COV-19 is no big deal, since it's tanking world stock markets, and he needs those stock prices high to get re-elected. So now this is a thing Fox etc. must also say- a lot of folks get paid a _lot_ of money to lie to you on TV, and now this is one of the topics they will be paid to lie to you about.

Also, of course, Trump has massively cut finding for all public health activities each year for three years, and last year fired everyone in charge of pandemic infectious disease response, and also fired everyone working on controlling avian-origin infectious respiratory disease (like say COV-19) in Asia last year.

Since Trump is dumber than a box-full of rocks, and Pence, who is in charge of COV-19 response (rather than say an epidemiologist), is dumber than two/three box-fulls of unusually dumb rocks, and also a Born-Again, we are most likely fucked.

And of course he doesn't believe evolution is real- oops, kind of a central concept in virology!

So there is a _whole_ lot riding, politics-wise (and for Trump, staying-out-of-prison-wise (since getting reelected is his only hope of him and his sons not dying in prison)) on convincing everyone this is no big deal.

Don't panic _yet_, but think about what you might want to do to stay isolated from other people for a couple weeks. Stock up on non-perishable food if you can.

Probably folks here are more likely to be able to do those things and live than the population generally- it's mostly little kids, very old folks (even older than _me_, if you can imagine it), and immune-compromised folks who will die.

My advice: Don't pay too much attention anyone talking about this who does not have at least an epidemiology PhD and some public-health work background (this includes me (as a person talking out my ass)- my PhD is in criminology, but at least i worked on public health shit for a couple decades), *BUT*_ pay very close attention_ to those who do have those credentials.

Especially listen to your local city and state public-health department officials, since they don't work for Trump and he can't fire them. And even if they personally don't have to handle your plague-ridden corpse, the folks who work for them do, so they actually _care_.


----------



## MetalBryan

I'm thinking about spending tomorrow's payday on x20 gallon jugs of water, about the same number of canned foods, and $10 on a new box of emerg-c. That's about all I can do in a major metro area without a car. If you are 55+, barricades might be in order.


----------



## Older Than Dirt

Not good news: Trump has ordered the most qualified high government official who is a trained epidemiologist (and one of the heroes of the AIDS era- if you know anyone HIV+ who isn't dead, thank him) Dr Anthony Fauci not to speak to the press without political clearance.

https://talkingpointsmemo.com/news/wh-moves-to-screen-scientists-statements-on-coronavirus
Trump's Federal government has now entered into the active "lie to the public/cover up" phase. This is not good news; it means they know shit is getting bad.

I've started stocking up on rice and beans and cans of tomato sauce (Latina wife and Latino son, and i'll eat any old thing)- you need to start gathering up food too.


----------



## Deleted member 27861

Luckily, my father's a prepper, so I don't really have to worry about food, I don't think. I did buy some masks for my family, though.

I'm gonna wait a bit more while I finish my school semester, but unless it's the fucking apocalypse, I'm not letting this shit stop me from traveling if it's still around by summer time.

I never liked _Greyhound_ anyways. I'll take my bicycle.

In the meantime, I guess I'll just continue my Spring semester of online classes, read books, watch anime, workout, study a new language, practice camping skills.


----------



## Deleted member 13433

I'm actually starting to pay more attention to this situation, as I've also noticed that the majority of the world, actually pretty much everyone except the U.S. is recognizing the seriousness of this situation, while the jerk in the white house simply shrugs it off..... 
That in itself tells me this is no joke, and something to keep an eye on, and if necessary make preparations to hunker down if it comes to that, and yes - it just might someday/month/year.....


----------



## WyldLyfe

Like Wheat2020 I have friends who are preppers and have underground bunkers an all that stuff, they already had started all that before this virus. Its disappointing to see Trump down playing it, our PM at least has said an warned a pandemic is upon us, we just had out first fatality in perth, some old fella tho. There was apparently a virus testing lab near the market in china, it was prob released onto the people an world on purpose, government testing bio weapons, or wanting to use this to enforce more "security" for our "benefit" while also depopulating the planet.

Word this shit is pretty bad. I expect them to close schools and tell people to avoid public outings next week if not the week after And yeah its not the deadliest thing ever, but assuming it makes it to every country and maintains its 2% death rate...2% of 8 billion is still 160,000,000.. which is almost like wiping Italy, France, and Spain off the map. Another problem is that the virus can continue to survive inside of you and mutate or come back, if not flushed out. And if they do come up with a "vaccine cure" someone rich is just gonna get richer, another reason this could have been released.


----------



## Deleted member 13433

This would not be the first time citizens were used for experiments, in the 1960s all kinds of stuff was pumped into the NYC subway system just to see what would happen....

Some do question it's origin, was it U.S. made or Chinese ??

No surprise this happens after the U.S. president is at odds with the Chinese leader over trade agreements, at least to me anyway....

It just sucks how it's always the innocent people just trying to live their lives who suffer the most.

I'm going to really start to pay attention as to the demographics of who is being infected with this disease, meaning communities and person's lifestyle - if that is even possible.

Places like Slab City might be completely immune to such a disease, while other places in large metropolitan areas may become breeding grounds for it.

I'm hearing right now via NPR how there's a huge outbreak in South Korea, like 4000 cases... linked to a particular church, but will this affect North Korea ?? Russia ?? Poland ?? 

I am actually astonished that it is Italy which has such an outbreak, as opposed to the northeast portion of the U.S. because in the northeast, there's always lot of travel overseas going on......

But if people start becoming infected in large numbers at random, then that indicates this is airborne, and that's bad - because then no one is safe.


----------



## Deleted member 27861

All the people who have something practical to share about the situation have PhDs and come from medical backgrounds, and not a journalist or political background.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe

The reason why it's so bad in China is because how the officials have kept information about the disease a secret for a long time before doing anything about it. It's still a threat to other country's but less so now because we know of its existence and are developing ways to combat it.


----------



## jimi

Hehehe, this reminds me of the time a shitload of nerds at the video game convention I went to all got the swine flu... Including my boyfriend. It was pretty brutal.

But for real: As of an update about 2 days ago I have it on good authority from someone reputable in the environmental hazard/safety field who often works with the federal government (and also works internationally), they think the media has been blowing it out of proportion. If I hear otherwise I'll pass it on here. I very well may be getting an early alert if the people in that field start worrying about themselves and their families, or if travel restrictions or such start being seriously discussed. 

It's good to take precautions, practice good hygiene, blah blah. I think it's going to spread pretty widely, a lot of people will get it, but most won't have severe enough symptoms to go to the doctor, or won't have symptoms at all, so it'll spread. We won't be able to avoid it. Knowing what I do, I'm still planning on taking 4 flights in the next 6 months.

I think most of us, especially those on here, have little to worry about in terms of our own survival, but should take normal precautionary steps. ESPECIALLY if we're going to be around others who have compromised immune systems. This seems so far to primarily be a large risk to older folks. If you're not healthy, yeah, maybe be more cautious than usual, make action plans and reach out for help,. If you're not feeling so hot or are just nasty and unclean, maybe avoid close contact with "the public". 

For most of us, perhaps consider supporting your more at-risk community members in prepping and avoiding exposure if possible before freaking out and hoarding a bunch of resources yourself, as their access is likely already limited. If you have the ability, set up or join community support networks, check in on people, go pick up their groceries for them, drive them places instead of having them take the bus, bring em some supplies, etc etc. That's the kind of shit that will really make a difference here if shit does get bad, cus you know the government ain't gonna be any help.

PS if you do get sick DO NOT go to a white supremacist rally ;y (For legal reasons this is a joke)


----------



## Deleted member 13433

As time goes on, It's become fascinating to me the amount the general public is willing to put up with here, entire cruise ships being quarentined, etc.... I'm very curious as to how far this could go.

Could governments decide to quarentine entire regions ??

Could governments force people to leave at gun point where they live to be rounded up in some pen in some God forsaken place ??

How do these modern virus's - which all have one thing in common - get leaked out of labs, is it intentional, and of it is - who is behind it ??

I am going to see if I can plot what kind of people are falling prey to this new virus, because I barely even remember SARS being made such a big deal over...

Remember the West Nile Virus, the virus where only the extremely weak, elderly, and frail/fragile individuals succumbed to ??

I still have lasting memories of them spraying over Queens and parts of Brooklyn NY back in September of 1999, man you could not even breathe outside, the entire atmosphere smelled and tasted like that old school Gulf incesticide that came in the drum with a pump.... that stuff was horrible !!!

At the time, I was working for an Oil Heat company doing burner service work along with fuel deliveries, and we used to fuel the lobster boats at Hitchcock Marine in Bridgeport [*which Trump shut down thanks to yet another one of his failed developments....] but anyway, one time we went to fuel the boats, and the lobster men were all sad, they told us how all the lobsters pulled in their traps were dead and no once could understand why.

I knew immediately why - because that previous Saturday the East River which flows into the Long Island Sound was being bombed with incesticide, and that wiped out the entire crab/lobster/shellfish population....

Funny, you never hear about statistics regarding how many people got sick or fell prey to that !!

*makes you wonder, doesn't it ??


----------



## Older Than Dirt

OTTERWOLF said:


> How do these modern virus's - which all have one thing in common - get leaked out of labs, is it intentional, and of it is - who is behind it ??
> 
> I am going to see if I can plot what kind of people are falling prey to this new virus, because I barely even remember SARS being made such a big deal over...
> 
> Remember the West Nile Virus, the virus where only the extremely weak, elderly, and frail/fragile individuals succumbed to ??



There is not one single example of a "modern virus" that was "leaked out of labs". Stop spreading misinformation.

Of course, the COV-19 virus, _like the seasonal flu that has killed ten thousand people so far this year,_ and most other infectious diseases, will mostly kill "the extremely weak, elderly, and frail/fragile individuals", and children.

This is because they are either inherently less healthy/more likely to die (us old folks, those with compromised immune systems etc), and/or poorer with less access to health care in our money-making healthcare system.



Wheat2020 said:


> All the people who have something practical to share about the situation have PhDs and come from medical backgrounds, and not a journalist or political background.



YES. Listen to the CDC, and even more to your local state and county/city health departments, and ignore most of what other folks say.

This is shaping up to be a serious world-wide event, but no one anywhere has any reason to panic. Most of us are probably going to get COV-19; most of us are going to be fine.

Look out for those who are old, young, weak, ethnic or sexual minorities, and/or poor.


----------



## Deleted member 13433

"This is shaping up to be a serious world-wide event, but no one anywhere has any reason to panic."

Really ??
If that's not a huge contradiction contained in one sentence, I don't know what is.


I'm out.............


----------



## Older Than Dirt

No contradiction.

The flu is a serious worldwide event, that has killed 10,000 so far this year. It happens _every year_.

Do you spend every winter in a panic state?


----------



## Deleted member 13433

Never.

I never worry about such things because I really take good care of myself and my immune system is super strong.

Listen, friend - my brother... 
I have the utmost respect for you and 99/100 I'm in total agreement with what you say,

I personally am not losing any sleep over this Coronas, in fact I asked a friend of mine at the plant if he wanted to get a case with me, and he totally got it... he laughed like hell.

I am by no means discounting the seriousness of the situation, but I was questioning the role of the world governments in the next step, such as all this quarentine-ing that's going round, and how the masses may/may not respond to "complete control" which may or may not come out of this.

If this is one of those things that ONLY is fatal to those who are dying anyway, then I could care less - BUT if it is killing otherwise healthy individuals then yes, I am going to be concerned about it.

Again, brother.... I don't like to disagree with you, you've been out there, we both know the same people, the same scene... but there are certain things where you should at least consider and while not necessarially respect my beliefs, don't kill them either and accuse me of spreading untruths - because that I take personally.

If you believe that the CDC is telling us the truth, then you are a better man that I am, as to me the CDC is no friend of the common man.

As for my comment regarding bad stuff being let out of labs - what I have written, I have written.

I also am not one of these knuckle heads that spreads or believes or spreads conspiracy theories, quite the contrary... as a volunteer firefighter in my town, I know personally EMS personal who responded to Sandy Hook, not to mention I listened to everything on my police scanner.

Regarding 9/11...my father was a fire safety director for Tower 7 - but he was already retired prior to 9/11 [*I come from a family of FDNY members....] so I have some insight that others don't, and none of that is any of that bullshit that's going around either.

Believe me, in the past I have held clearances as I've worked in the defense industry for over 32 years, which while is something that today while I am not proud of, I have gained a wealth of knowledge otherwise not possible.

I've got a good story about how one time I was shadowed by a homeless cat 'round the block from Lunch For Your Ears [Manny from Golden Disc's shop on Broome Steet...] and I was rapping with him as I was pretty loaded, and he finished my story for me.....

I never forgot that..... 1989..... N.Y.C. !!!

Cheers friend.
I don't want you to be angry with me.

(((((hugs)))))

Big George + Loki the Dog


----------



## Justanothertraveler

Just my 2 cents:
We're a crew of 4 swiss kids running away from the virus down to senegal. (Or more south) 
just kidding: as long u're young and healty, u're not in danger. But if u have aids or a broken immun system, u should take care.

Btw: the "red cross pic" in the categorie health here in this forum is the swiss flag, not the red cross ^^

Greetings from algeciras


----------



## Deleted member 27861

Here's a handy-dandy outbreak map from the Johns Hopkins University. I'm putting the link here because there's so many news articles about it now that they bury the results for the website itself, making you click through their news site just to find the Goddamn map.

 Coronavirus COVID-19 Global Cases by Johns Hopkins CSSE


----------



## Desperado Deluxe




----------



## Deleted member 27861




----------



## Older Than Dirt

It appears COV-19 very seldom produces serious symptoms or death in infected persons under forty- up to age 40 (with risk of death increasing with age), risk is only about .4% (see chart at first link) from Chinese data so far. So, when/if most of you get infected, you will have a rough week or too, but will be fine.

Children appear to be at very low risk of any serious consequence. Dogs can't get it (for sure), or infect humans (probably on infecting humans).

For people over 60 (4.6% risk of death if infected), things get steadily worse with age, so folks 70 or older have about a 9.8% chance of death, and at 80+, about 18%. People with hypertension, heart disease, and/or diabetes are at the highest risk.

So for most folks here, the big deal is: DON"T INFECT OTHERS! In epidemiology terms, try to avoid becoming a disease vector.

Please stay at least 6' away from anyone with gray hair,
Don't shake hands, kiss, or hug to greet or say goodbye to people- try to limit physical contact with all other humans.
Wash your hands for 20 seconds with soap and hot water as often as possible. Hand sanitizer is better than nothing but not nearly as good at virus elimination as hand washing with soap and water for 20 seconds.
https://www.vox.com/2020/3/12/21173783/coronavirus-death-age-covid-19-elderly-seniors
https://www.washingtonpost.com/health/2020/02/28/what-you-need-know-about-coronavirus/
The Johns Hopkins map posted by @Wheat2020 in the post two posts above this one is the best resource for tracking the pandemic. Usually, it would be CDC, but after 3 years of Trump, most of that capacity has been eliminated.

In positive pandemic news, news reports today say that Brazilian president and Mini-Trump Bolsonaro has tested positive; his press secretary tested positive yesterday. Both spent Saturday with Trump and Pence at Mar-A-Lago. An Australian official who spent time with Ivanka and Attorney General Barr last week has also tested positive.

Trump is 73 and obviously in very poor physical health. Astonishingly, Pence at 60 is 6 months younger than me though he looks like he could be my father. But if they both die, Nancy Pelosi is President per the Constitution.

So some good may come of this. Pray.
-------
UPDATE: Trump is expected to announce a national emergency at 3 pm EST today. This will free up tremendous amounts of $ for COV-19 response.

Bolsonaro says he tested negative. His press secretary lied for a day about having even been tested before admitting he tested positive. Bolsonaro is quite possibly lying to give his idol Trump time to get tested.

Mayor of Miami who met with Trump, Pence, Bolsonaro, and press secretary has tested positive.

White House went into urgent meeting at 11 am EST today about Trump's multiple exposures.

PRAY.


----------



## Deleted member 27861

I still want to get on a plane to Eastern Europe thou. Any idea when all of this stuff is gonna pass? Right now everyone's slowly turtling up, so where is there to go?


----------



## Beegod Santana

Meh, I lived under martial law after Katrina when the all the flesh eating viruses where going around. All the free booze yo.


----------



## Deleted member 27861

Beegod Santana said:


> Meh, I lived under martial law after Katrina when the all the flesh eating viruses where going around. All the free booze yo.



I guess this must seem like some sniffles and a recommended timeout.


----------



## superphoenix

I"m ready to go out and photograph the zombie-ish emptiness of the city once this thing comes to a crux. Good time to go out and explore.


----------



## Jerrell

That first John Hopkins link was too busy for my phone, so here's an alternate link:

https://coronavirus.jhu.edu/map.html


----------



## Deleted member 27861

Juan Derlust said:


> Hallelujah* for anti-social integration...
> 
> *_*Hooray*_ for all you Gentiles
> 
> 
> this is what the ancients meant by apocalypse
> Grab hold of your inner entrepreneur
> Time for a reboot



I do have a morbid curiosity to see how far all this will go.


----------



## Older Than Dirt

Don't we all.


----------



## Older Than Dirt

It's like watching a slow-motion car crash, and not being sure if you're watching from in the car or not.


----------



## Deleted member 27861

I don't know whether when I closed my eyes if I told Jesus to take the wheel, or Satan.


----------



## Deleted member 27861

Huh. Kind of feels like my appetite for life has outgrown this place, but now that there's no where else to go right now, I feel kind of, down and slow.


----------



## Odin

Fear is the mind killer... 

I have lived somewhat of an interesting life so far... 

Lot of hardship and depressing times... but lot of fun and crazy times. 

Military... being young and a party animal... war... and peace... mountains and rivers.... camping and Vegas... Dreams and UFO's... lol... being a homebum... hahaha...

I don't know but if this blows over... or even if it does not... a real big adventure is coming my way. I'll try not to die alone... but if I do... I'll do it with a smile so if anyone happens to pass by my bones... they won't be to depressed and maybe give me a one last chuckle.


----------



## Deleted member 24782

Beegod Santana said:


> Meh, I lived under martial law after Katrina when the all the flesh eating viruses where going around. All the free booze yo.



MMMMMM TOXIC FLOOD BOOZE, I indulged a little myself.


----------



## youngbuckwithapickuptruck

no, yall just went to page two


----------



## Older Than Dirt

Some good news for you kids: death rate for infected people under 29 in Italy (the country that has been hit hardest) is ZERO PERCENT.

Many under-29s who are infected show no symptoms, or just a mild cough, but are spreading the plague to every human they get within 6' of.

*YOU KIDS WILL BE FINE; PLEASE DON'T KILL US OLDS.*


----------



## Deleted member 13433

Agreed.

For those interested in this from a data standpoint, a friend of mine out near Seattle sent me this link: Coronavirus Update (Live): 190,873 Cases and 7,530 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Outbreak - Worldometer - https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/

It's pretty informative.

I asked her - since she's closing in on 70 and has lots of knowledge - about her take on this, and I know earlier in this thread I said something which I got taken down a notch on regarding lab diseases, but she wrote me a response which would probably be close to 6 pages if printed out, and it - to her - all boils down to one thing: the live animal food markets in China.

The logic behind this explanation was astonishing, and I could see it too.

But this data base is good info.

I was for a period of time going back and forth on if this was a big deal or not, but now even I am getting the fear a little bit.

Older Than Dirt summed it up best.

Kids will be fine.
Adults, probably....

The elderly, well - maybe.....

I have to be super careful since I help my folks out, and they are both quite elderly - so this is something that I am taking very seriously.


----------



## Older Than Dirt

Most respiratory infectious disease (like the new strains of flu that evolve each year and can get us when immune systems are weak in cold weather- thanks evolution!) originates in China and SE Asia.

Live animal markets in those areas, along with the characteristic pattern of agriculture in those places, are the usual suspects.

What i mean by "the characteristic pattern of agriculture" is growing rice in flooded paddies, where the shit of humans, chickens, and ducks mingles in that water, and these three species live close together, and the people eat the rice and the ducks and chickens and their eggs.

This creates ideal conditions for infectious diseases to evolve to jump from birds (the chickens and ducks) to humans. Ducks and chickens are very prone to respiratory infectious disease, and evolution and mutation of viruses means they will always be getting new ones (also contagion from wild birds with their _own_ chains of mutation and evolution). And there are many of them for each human.

But don't blame the Chinese. Viruses don't give a shit about borders, and adore travel- the worst epidemic in modern history, the "Spanish Flu" epidemic of 1918-20 originated on a US Marine base, but got called "Spanish" beacuse Spain wasn't involved in WW I, and wasn't censoring press reports of the epidemic, unlike the US and almost every other European country.

Note that VP Pence who is in charge of US pandemic response _does not believe in fucking evolution._

*WASH YOUR HANDS, U DIRTY KIDS. STAY 6' FROM OTHER HUMANS; HUG A DOG INSTEAD. WASH YOUR HANDS AGAIN.*


----------



## Deleted member 13433

oh I agree, I think she was just using China for this time around.
Yes, plenty of bad things have originated here in the states too


----------



## Coywolf

I wanted to post this comment I made on the other Corona Virus thread:



> will BLM land be full of evacuees?
> the local streams will surely get shat in.
> i have a couple buddies with land far out from town/city, i should hit them up about hanging out in a corner of their property


This really isint that type of situation, running away from society isint really going to help, unless there is some sort civil unrest due to lack of basic necessities. I severely doubt that is going to happen.

It would be a good time for a vacation, though, for a couple weeks. The problem with that idea though is that there is a good chance you are already exposed, because this virus has been confirmed airborne, and there is an incubation stage with no symptoms. In which you are the most contagious. Once you start getting really sick, you are beyond the contagious stages, if this resembles the other strains of the flu.

My point is, if you are out in the middle of nowhere, get sick, have complications due to the severe respiratory symptoms of this specific disease, and csnt get yourself to medical care, quicky, you could be in real trouble.

In my opinion, the best thing to be would be to live life normally, be able to seek medical care if nessisary, stock up on goods in case international/domestic shipping shuts down for a while (month of so), and take precautions to avoid contracting the virus, or potentially spreading it to venerable populations (the elderly, people with autoimmune disorders, and infants).

Yet again, if you look at how this has progressed in other countries, we are in the very beginning stages, and it is going to get worse before it gets better.


----------



## Deleted member 13433

I just now boogied on out of the evil defense plant, well actually about 3 hours ago.... things are nuts there, totally out of control.
Someone cut himself real bad in the shithouse, bled real bad in a trash barrel [my money is on an employee got shanked by sheetmetal, which is not joke.... but a huge ordeal was made over it.
Another employee flipping out throwing tools, etc.... and something else went down which fucked me all up, as part of my nerve damage issue with my lower back is avoiding stressfull situations !!

So, I punched out and went home, knocked back 4 pints of Guinness while blasting the Fire Of Freedom album by Black 47 [*it is St. Paddy's Day after all, and I am half Irish...] in the garden, with my dog enjoying some nice treats....

*oh yeah, this was pure genius at the plant: they dumped bleach everywhere - which made my eyes burn, and I promptly punched out and split.
I don;t care, I just scored a job driving a forklift so I am done with all that bullshit on the assembly line..... but people are nuts.

I wish Graven was still here on STP, she would love hearing how insane things have gotten where she once worked as well.....

People will be fine, they just need to cool out - and just take common sense precautions, and help those in need, if it comes to that...

Anarchy Peace Love Freedom !!
+ Happy St Paddy's Day !!

Big George + Loki the Dog

*Edit: obvious spelling errors


----------



## cozmic

I am taking it seriously. Someone I work with has a bad case of COPD and sleep apnea. Luckily we were able to get her remote, but that was as late as today. I am frequently in contact with someone that has severe asthma, so I am working from home half days. I would do full days, but my employer doesn't have any other laptops to provide, and my work is sensitive, so it all needs to be encrypted.

As of right now there's only one confirmed case in my local area and no deaths. Yesterday, one client literally argued with me on the phone for 20 minutes straight about how she didn't want to do appointments by phone and wanted to come into the office. So we allowed her to come into the office today. This morning she called to say she had flu symptoms and would not be coming in. If this gets worse to where we start seeing more than 10 confirmed in my local area I'm putting my foot down (we're small, so that is significant). I don't give a fuck if I get fired. I'm not coming in. They can figure it out to where I stay home or they can give me the boot. I'm not going to put myself in a position where I could potentially kill people I care about.

I also have vacation in May. I have already started mentally preparing myself. I'm fine with not getting on that plane.


----------



## Odin

Older Than Dirt said:


> Some good news for you kids: death rate for infected people under 29 in Italy (*the country that has been hit hardest*) is ZERO PERCENT.




Funny you mention that... cuz I was thinking of this video from... perhaps a month or two back before the early stages of corona bs starting to hit the nets...* I think back in November early December there were threads on some boards of a "plague" like disease in china that no one took seriously... //// at least from what I was picking up... with my ear to the wire. 


Now it prolly is just coincidence... and Italy is hit hard cuz they have a long lived population with older folks... *or so I imagine with all that natural healthy country pasta fish olive oil happy living... 

....

anyway I'll stop rambling... the vid of concern.





okay anyway take that how you will... I'm not trying to insinuate anything particular in a conspiracy sense... 


But Hell.... 

I dunno... what does STP think?

What do you think @Older Than Dirt you seem to have very comprehensive posts on here as I have seen your response would be appreciated.


----------



## Deleted member 27861

I think I need to get off the internet.


----------



## Deleted member 13433

Boom !!

*cozmic*
nailed it here: 

"If this gets worse to where we start seeing more than 10 confirmed in my local area I'm putting my foot down (we're small, so that is significant). I don't give a fuck if I get fired. I'm not coming in. They can figure it out to where I stay home or they can give me the boot. I'm not going to put myself in a position where I could potentially kill people I care about."


I'm doing the same thing, I see sick people at the Plant - which our government is not allowing to shut down, nice huh ?? - I'm punching out, just like I did last night... and if someone gets too close to me that looks sick, I'm cracking that person in the head with my hand made [...from Texas !!] Padauk cane, because I ain't getting sick, I can't afford too - I'm the only other member of my family here, and my folks depend on me now.


----------



## Deleted member 13433

Hang in there 
*Wheat2020*
as there's enough diverse people here on STP from all over the place who will tell it like it is regarding what is happening in there part of the world.

Yes, it is depressing and overwhelming.... but what's even worse is if our govenment is sincere, no - serious - about stopping this virus dead in it's tracks, they should be thinking long term, not just two weeks...

Two months is not even enough time - although it's better than two weeks.

Here in Connecticut, things are very very tense.
People are scared, and because they are not used to these kinds of things - over reacting in truly stupid ways - filling their entire garages with shit paper and disinfectant, which means that other may end up doing without.

If they do shut down the plant I work at, I'm going to re-join the all volunteer fire dept in my town, which I used to be a member of from 1996 - 2008 while I am out of work, and since Trump has no problem bailing out the rich, he better have no problem bailing out the middle class and poor during this crisis.


----------



## Deleted member 27861

I'm considering starting an online book club or self-improvement group.


----------



## Deleted member 13433

That's actually a damn good idea, because as folks are encouraged to social distance as far as person to person goes, anything on-line that is positive will be not only a good thing but something that ought be encouraged and embraced


----------



## Deleted member 27861

OTTERWOLF said:


> That's actually a damn good idea, because as folks are encouraged to social distance as far as person to person goes, anything on-line that is positive will be not only a good thing but something that ought be encouraged and embraced



Well, okay. How do book clubs usually work? Like, everyone agrees to read a book, and then they give their input about it, right?

I'm pretty sure I can start one on Discord.


----------



## Deleted member 13433

I honestly do not know, I recall years back I was part of a mix-tape thing, making and passing around compilation cassette tapes which was spread word of mouth via an email list one was on, or could get on... but sadly it died before anyone else made a tape besides me.

I don't know how these things work on line, all I do know is I like the idea which you ran by here.


----------



## Deleted member 27861

I'll see if I can make a Discord server, or just create a thread here or something. I kind of wonder if I can make it an inter-community thing, is what I'm wondering.


----------



## Deleted member 13433

Again, I have no idea how any of that works.... I can barely work the internet as it is !!


----------



## Older Than Dirt

Some not good news: younger people (under age 55) make up 38% of people sick enough with COV-19 to be hospitalized. Older people are at much higher risk, as are younger people with diabetes, hypertension, heart disease, lung disease, and other underlying conditions.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/heal...zations-united-states-according-new-cdc-data/
Might want to skip those COV-19 parties, and cheap flights. Looking like self-interest as well as social conscience says:

*WASH YOUR HANDS WITH SOAP AND WATER FOR 20 SECONDS. STAY 6' FROM OTHER HUMANS. BE SAFE AND HEALTHY.*

You _do_ get free food and a bed when you're in the Intensive Care Unit, so there is that.


----------



## Deleted member 13433

Completely agree.
Good health is paramount - along with being clean.

Just come back from grocery shopping, shelves were bare, had a hard time getting my weeks supply of food for my cat and dog.

*I'm waiting to see some fool selling these items in the parking lot for double the cost, I will crack his head open with my Texas hand made Padauk cane.

Seriously -now they are saying 18 months to two solid years this will last.

Banks are either closed or severely limiting hours, CASH is no longer being accepted in many places [this is in the lower Naugatuck Valley of Connecticut which I am talking about]

Most places are closing up, people will be able to collect - while the jerk in the White House demands that places like the Plant I am at remain open, G-d knows why....

I am putting out the word today that if I do not get the forklift job I put in for [which would be a dream come true] then I am taking an early retirement since I just turned 55 yesterday, and I'll become a delivery driver to help out those in need.

The Revolution will not be televised..........


----------



## Deleted member 27861

OTTERWOLF said:


> Completely agree.
> Good health is paramount - along with being clean.
> 
> Just come back from grocery shopping, shelves were bare, had a hard time getting my weeks supply of food for my cat and dog.
> 
> *I'm waiting to see some fool selling these items in the parking lot for double the cost, I will crack his head open with my Texas hand made Padauk cane.
> 
> Seriously -now they are saying 18 months to two solid years this will last.
> 
> Banks are either closed or severely limiting hours, CASH is no longer being accepted in many places [this is in the lower Naugatuck Valley of Connecticut which I am talking about]
> 
> Most places are closing up, people will be able to collect - while the jerk in the White House demands that places like the Plant I am at remain open, G-d knows why....
> 
> I am putting out the word today that if I do not get the forklift job I put in for [which would be a dream come true] then I am taking an early retirement since I just turned 55 yesterday, and I'll become a delivery driver to help out those in need.
> 
> The Revolution will not be televised..........



No it'll be tweeted.


----------



## Older Than Dirt

"The Revolution will not be televised...the Revolution will be LIVE!"

Was just listening to that the other day, along with "Whitey On The Moon".

Some Boomer poetry for you kids, this is the original more minimal 1970 version which i prefer to the orchestrated second version he did:


----------



## Deleted member 27861

Sounds like the revolution will not be advertised!


----------



## superphoenix

Delis here are stocked with plenty of food. It's the American Dream megastores that have been stripped bare.


----------



## Deleted member 13433

whoa.... Italy is really spiking now: Coronavirus Update (Live): 274,413 Cases and 11,357 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Outbreak - Worldometer - https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/

Also, CT is shut down as far as non-essential stuff goes, NY as well...

I would say that now from my standpoint, yes - this is something we should worry about.


*Older Than Dirt*
You holding up ok ??


----------



## Older Than Dirt

All good here so far, have not left my property in 2 weeks except to go to the medical weed store once a week, kid's school closed since last week, wife's library ditto. Hunkered down with adequate supplies.

Take COV-19 seriously, but do not worry, do not fear (too much).

Worry eats up the mind to no purpose. A little fear is a healthy thing, because it makes us _careful, _but we need courage in tough times as well.


----------



## cozmic

Juan Derlust said:


> No shortage of goods at any of the oddball one-off markets



I'm going to agree with this. In my area megastores ran out of toilet paper and canned/dry goods really fast. I decided to go to a smaller store in a more rural area and I got everything I wanted except for one thing (and that thing is probably considered a luxury right now, so it's fine, I'll live.)


----------



## roughdraft

i really lucked out being where i am in small plainstown Colombia. we're starting a "quarantine drill" at 8pm tonight through 5am Tuesday. 

Yet, everything was pretty chill today. all the shelves are fully stocked, people are out.... very glad i am not in Bogotá thw capital city.


----------



## Deleted member 13433

whoa... so 
*roughdraft*
you are in Columbia the country ??
wow...

*Older Than Dirt*
Gotcha....
Yeah, I'm trying to cool out... I only now go to the Plant when I feel like it, Monday I'll make some phone calls and see if I can walk at age 55 and get a decent pension rolling in...

Your advice here is right on the money:

"Worry eats up the mind to no purpose. A little fear is a healthy thing, because it makes us _careful, _but we need courage in tough times as well. "

Cheers friend....


----------



## Odin

OTTERWOLF said:


> whoa.... Italy is really spiking now: Coronavirus Update (Live): 274,413 Cases and 11,357 Deaths from COVID-19 Virus Outbreak - Worldometer - https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/
> 
> Also, CT is shut down as far as non-essential stuff goes, NY as well...
> 
> I would say that now from my standpoint, yes - this is something we should worry about.
> 
> 
> *Older Than Dirt*
> You holding up ok ??




This is the link from John Hopkins? I'm using to keep up with numbers it illustrates the global location nice. 

https://www.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/bda7594740fd40299423467b48e9ecf6
Your link is goodinfo.... 

I'm pretty much screwed. Being in the vicinity of chitown. Ha... The stores are not completely bare but close to half or a bit more some days. I been to the deli a few times though and they are stocked 70% or more fruit and produce... though... damn large pack of strawberries jumped to 8 bucks... dammit... I like strawberries. 

Anyway. Got a nice spot in the woods with a primitive shelter up against a large Fallen tree... to chill at with friends as a secondary option. And when things get desperate i'll pull out some of my hidden bottles and just get drunk down by the RIVER!

Peace take care ya'll.


----------



## Deleted member 13433

*Odin*
Yup, I got two well stocked liquor cabinate's which I have not opened in many many years, as I actually stopped all hard liquor consumption by 2011... but I saved everything I had rather than toss it, just in case.... and I got a bad feeling, just in case is going to come sooner rather than later.
*But that's all last resort/end of the world.
I had 4 pints of Guinness Pub Draught tonight while out in the garden with me dog, Sunday I'll have my last two pints of BAD SONS
*LUPEFIED*
* 
DOUBLE IPA*
which is a local beer brewed on the other side of town.... and that's going to be it, as I want to stay sober so I keep my immune system running at full capacity while this virus is slowly taking names and numbers.....

Be Safe Everybody !!

Big George + Loki the Dog xoxoxo


----------



## Coywolf

OTTERWOLF said:


> *LUPEFIED*
> *
> DOUBLE IPA*



@Eng JR Lupo RV323 

I found your new brew, dawg!


----------



## Deleted member 27861

This thread is like my daily laxative because anxiety makes me gotta shit.

A doctor I listen to recommends that when you're going through a crisis (which COVID-19 is one), you should designate anywhere from 5 minutes to an hour a day, early on in the day, to discuss it, think about it, and plan for it.

Then for the remainder of the day, you follow through with the plan, and you _refuse_ to think about the crisis until the designated hour the _next _day.

So I'm probably am gonna limit myself to visiting this forum and talking about this to when I get up in the morning.

I haven't forgotten about the online book club, I'm gonna work on setting up the Discord tomorrow, for anyone who is interested. I'm just trying to decide if it should be like a StP-focused Discord, or one based around a game community I want to be a part of, like this game called _Project Gorgon_ I've been thinking about playing.


----------



## youngbuckwithapickuptruck

is this the general corona thread here? i have questions:

norcal hobo,

i have already gotten to the woods. they are closing the woods but i am on private property. 

does anyone have a guide on growing food here for this region? i should google this. it is a property between the central valley and some
big mountains above us. a big river flowing behind us. flat land around us the soil is red, dusty and very rocky and shallow. im sure many of you have grown weed here.

any guides? no seeds but lots of neighbors and it is springtime!

google searches for food northern california growing guide or just any basic printable guide yeileded pintrest and anazon book sales. can anyone quickly recommend a general survival food growing guide?

is there a corona virus general thread on here that i am un aware of?

local traffic has been bros in trucks coming to dirtbike and then leaving


----------



## youngbuckwithapickuptruck

engineering school taught me how to teach myself.

lets start a thread with links to crowd sourced information.


----------



## youngbuckwithapickuptruck

my former roommate is a nurse at a hospital in norcal and she says the hospital has been calm... her husband told me that


----------



## void gaze

I want to point out a few things that EVEN the youths should be concerned about:

Some young people are immunocompromised or have other conditions like asthma, diabetes or others they may not even know about especially in countries like the u.s. where health care is not great. 

People who can survive if treated soon may not be able to get treated. That’s because the u.s. is not flattening the curve. There are not enough beds doctors or equipment for the number of cases that will soon require hospitalization- it’s the rice on the chessboard thing. 

People who survive serious cases may have life-altering injuries and conditions resulting from the illness. 

Recommended social distance means that two people should not be able to reach each other with arms stretched out at full length. It was thought at one point to only travel in droplets but now it’s increasingly seen as generally airborne, i.e. if you’re breathing you can transmit it. Shit and other bodily fluids seem to carry it too. 

Asymptomatic young people seem to be a major factor in the spread. So even if you feel fine you need to stay away from *all* other humans as much as possible. This is one of a number of factors that are also producing a mental health crisis. 

A lot is not known with certainty because it’s all so new and happening so fast. What we do know already is pretty bad. I’m not going to get into the political side of it too much because I will blow a gasket but suffice to say the response in the u.s. has been/is being totally botched. This is why we basically all should be social distancing and sheltering in place right now. It’s here, it’s everywhere or it will be soon and if everyone gets it all at once it’s much worse for them. 

And finally it’s NOT the flu- symptoms are flu like but the similarity pretty much ends there. It’s far deadlier, about 30x (though estimates vary because again it’s all super chaotic right now) and at least twice as contagious. The flu has been around for millennia so not only do vaccines exist but so does a certain level of natural herd immunity that has built up over at least 100 generations. This bug is not even remotely related to flu basically aside from just being a virus. There is no vaccine and no immunity. 

It’s probably not the end of the world but it’s definitely not hysteria. It’s a bona fide Huge Fucking Deal that is just getting started. The social effects are making life harder for everyone which in turn contributes to the spread and the inaccessibility of care.

It will not be over soon. It will either be too much all at once, or a lot going on for what will seem like forever. Either way the timescale is part of it. No one should be expecting a return to normal. I think a LOT is going to change while it’s happening. A different society will emerge. We will all be traumatized by this for the rest of our lives. We will all lose people we know. We will almost certainly, all of us, sooner or later, be infected. China and South Korea flattened the curve. The u.s. and Europe seem to be going in the opposite direction. Containment has utterly failed. Despite the shutdown of so many places, people continue to be packed into prisons and ICE facilities which are already becoming new epicenters of the disease, which will spread back out through the staff. It’s the age of corona. 

Everyone please be super careful out there. This is not a fucking drill. It is an out of control global disaster and each one of us can make choices that will impact the outcome in our lives and those around us. Be brave, be strong, be aware, be careful; take care of yourselves and each other.


----------



## youngbuckwithapickuptruck

anyone have sanitary advice for a shared porto potty over a hole in the ground?

its gonna rain soon and we may have to use it. it will rarely be used by others but it will be used by others. how do you keep fecal matter aerosol at bay? cover all the shit with dirt? i havent eveb been inside it yet. blue plastic portopotty over a hole. i am on private property in the woods and i am sure my host would rather me use outhouse than ddigging gopher (poop) holes out back on the neighbors motocycle trails


----------



## Older Than Dirt

Lime (the garden kind not the fruit) over the shit is best, sawdust is also good, woodstove/fire ashes, or dirt if nothing else is available. If there are flies, you need to use more of what you are using. A smallish shovelful of lime after every shit should be enough, a 50 lb bag kept dry will hold you for a while (months).

Wipe the seat with bleach diluted 50/50 with water, and you should be good, BUT if you are sharing a shitter with folks with COVID-19, you are probably living close to them, so you are going to get infected, regardless of toilet seats. If they are virus negative, normal cleanliness will be fine.

If folks of doubtful status share the shitter, but not your living space, you should wipe any surface they could have touched before touching it.

This is a respiratory disease, and folks' butts are the least of our worries right now. It's their coughs, and their _breath_, that we need to be scared of.

Try to allow some time in between uses, but if there are a lot of fecal aerosols, folks are probably already going to do that.


----------



## youngbuckwithapickuptruck

we are isolated except for the guest shitter. the owner has guest over from time to time.

i have no bleach, i have no lime. ill go inside and see if poo needs to be covered. we will have lots of ash soon.

EDIT
turns out it is a self container shitter with a single pile of liquidy-diarreha-looking poop in a bath of blue stuff and tp. anyone know about this blue stuff? ill look it up. ill also aersol spray disinfectant sanitizer the room and then leave the door cracked open and consider using it when the rain comes

EDIT
blue stuff contains :

*Biocides*
Biocides are the “active ingredient” which inhibit the growth of odor-producing gram-positive bacteria. Gram-positive bacteria are responsible for many bad odors in our everyday life, so these biocides help to shut down the rapid growth of bacteria that can create an unpleasant smell in portable restrooms.
DYE
FRAGRANCE
SUBFACTANTS they help dilute fragrance into the liquid


----------



## void gaze

Older Than Dirt said:


> Lime (the garden kind not the fruit) over the shit is best, sawdust is also good, woodstove/fire ashes, or dirt if nothing else is available. If there are flies, you need to use more of what you are using. A smallish shovelful of lime after every shit should be enough, a 50 lb bag kept dry will hold you for a while (months).
> 
> Wipe the seat with bleach diluted 50/50 with water, and you should be good, BUT if you are sharing a shitter with folks with COVID-19, you are probably living close to them, so you are going to get infected, regardless of toilet seats. If they are virus negative, normal cleanliness will be fine.
> 
> If folks of doubtful status share the shitter, but not your living space, you should wipe any surface they could have touched before touching it.
> 
> This is a respiratory disease, and folks' butts are the least of our worries right now. It's their coughs, and their _breath_, that we need to be scared of.
> 
> Try to allow some time in between uses, but if there are a lot of fecal aerosols, folks are probably already going to do that.




I have to contradict you. Chinese researchers found much more airborne virus in patients bathrooms leading them to conclude that the virus enters and passes the digestive tract.


----------



## Deleted member 27861

void gaze said:


> I want to point out a few things that EVEN the youths should be concerned about:
> 
> Some young people are immunocompromised or have other conditions like asthma, diabetes or others they may not even know about especially in countries like the u.s. where health care is not great.
> 
> People who can survive if treated soon may not be able to get treated. That’s because the u.s. is not flattening the curve. There are not enough beds doctors or equipment for the number of cases that will soon require hospitalization- it’s the rice on the chessboard thing.
> 
> People who survive serious cases may have life-altering injuries and conditions resulting from the illness.
> 
> Recommended social distance means that two people should not be able to reach each other with arms stretched out at full length. It was thought at one point to only travel in droplets but now it’s increasingly seen as generally airborne, i.e. if you’re breathing you can transmit it. Shit and other bodily fluids seem to carry it too.
> 
> Asymptomatic young people seem to be a major factor in the spread. So even if you feel fine you need to stay away from *all* other humans as much as possible. This is one of a number of factors that are also producing a mental health crisis.
> 
> A lot is not known with certainty because it’s all so new and happening so fast. What we do know already is pretty bad. I’m not going to get into the political side of it too much because I will blow a gasket but suffice to say the response in the u.s. has been/is being totally botched. This is why we basically all should be social distancing and sheltering in place right now. It’s here, it’s everywhere or it will be soon and if everyone gets it all at once it’s much worse for them.
> 
> And finally it’s NOT the flu- symptoms are flu like but the similarity pretty much ends there. It’s far deadlier, about 30x (though estimates vary because again it’s all super chaotic right now) and at least twice as contagious. The flu has been around for millennia so not only do vaccines exist but so does a certain level of natural herd immunity that has built up over at least 100 generations. This bug is not even remotely related to flu basically aside from just being a virus. There is no vaccine and no immunity.
> 
> It’s probably not the end of the world but it’s definitely not hysteria. It’s a bona fide Huge Fucking Deal that is just getting started. The social effects are making life harder for everyone which in turn contributes to the spread and the inaccessibility of care.
> 
> It will not be over soon. It will either be too much all at once, or a lot going on for what will seem like forever. Either way the timescale is part of it. No one should be expecting a return to normal. I think a LOT is going to change while it’s happening. A different society will emerge. We will all be traumatized by this for the rest of our lives. We will all lose people we know. We will almost certainly, all of us, sooner or later, be infected. China and South Korea flattened the curve. The u.s. and Europe seem to be going in the opposite direction. Containment has utterly failed. Despite the shutdown of so many places, people continue to be packed into prisons and ICE facilities which are already becoming new epicenters of the disease, which will spread back out through the staff. It’s the age of corona.
> 
> Everyone please be super careful out there. This is not a fucking drill. It is an out of control global disaster and each one of us can make choices that will impact the outcome in our lives and those around us. Be brave, be strong, be aware, be careful; take care of yourselves and each other.



So basically, what you're saying is, it's airborne AIDS, and it's game over man.

I guess I better start reading up on how to build a house and stay with my family through this.

Still I have hope for SOMETHING to be done about it.


----------



## Older Than Dirt

Most outdoor/outhouse shitters are well enough ventilated that airborne virus passed as gas while shitting is going to dissipate fast enough to pose minimal risk, just like virus passed while breathing while shitting.

But yes, if you can smell the last user's shit as you approach, and they have possibly been in the outside world, you should wait a while, and clean all surfaces.

So far there is no evidence of any transmission other than respiratory, but of course that could change, and _*it is wise to be paranoid as fuck until otherwise advised by competent folks like the CDC or your local Health Dept*_

The chemical toilet will get very nasty pretty fast with daily use by several people. Google "slit latrine", or find the Rainbow Gathering latrine rap, and dig a shitter away from your living quarters and water supply, but close enough to make it when in urgent need or raining. You can get a 30-40 pound bag of lime at Home Depot or any hardware or garden store for maybe $15-25 bucks. Or use dirt, sawdust, ashes, etc.


----------



## Deleted member 27861

I never should have left Colorado. It's gonna be hard being holed up with my dad for two months or two years or however long it takes. Guy is an anxiety-enabler.

Edit: But I shouldn't think like that. I love my dad, and I guess it's better out here in the country in times like these than working some factory job and living in a city. I'll just need to make some adjustments to the house, maybe look into growing food.


----------



## void gaze

Wheat2020 said:


> So basically, what you're saying is, it's airborne AIDS, and it's game over man.
> 
> I guess I better start reading up on how to build a house and stay with my family through this.
> 
> Still I have hope for SOMETHING to be done about it.



No I’m not saying that. I don’t even know quite what that means. There is a lot of good information available online and I was summarizing it. The issue is not that it has a staggeringly high death rate but that it is still bad enough and spreading fast enough that a lot of people will need critical care all at once , more than the health care system can handle. That’s why the economy is collapsing right now as everyone tries to get away from it. It will not be over soon- so say all the scientists- and I think its going to have to have other huge effects we can’t even think of now, as it goes on.


----------



## Deleted member 13433

I was just musing, but - I really wanted to edit something I had going in the Fuk Up The Economy thread, where I was musing about states breaking off and becoming countries.... but for some reason it's not possible.

So, why am I bringing this up here ??

Because the cases in NY are really starting to go up now, and whatever happens in NY comes to CT, since everywhere you look in CT along the coast there's an endless parade on cars with NY plates on them.

I know my views on this are not popular [states leaving the union] but I for one would life if our boarders to NY were closed.

Nothing against NY, but I don't want to get sick.

This is not going to end well, and not end anytime soon.

I could be wrong, but I could be right.

Again, be safe everyone - don't do anything stupid !!


----------



## Deleted member 27861

void gaze said:


> No I’m not saying that. I don’t even know quite what that means. There is a lot of good information available online and I was summarizing it. The issue is not that it has a staggeringly high death rate but that it is still bad enough and spreading fast enough that a lot of people will need critical care all at once , more than the health care system can handle. That’s why the economy is collapsing right now as everyone tries to get away from it. It will not be over soon- so say all the scientists- and I think its going to have to have other huge effects we can’t even think of now, as it goes on.



Well the airborne AIDS thing was a joke. Like, "It's so bad, it might as well be airborne AIDS!"


----------



## cozmic

void gaze said:


> Some young people are immunocompromised or have other conditions like asthma, diabetes or others they may not even know about especially in countries like the u.s. where health care is not great.



Something I would like to add is that I recently read an article of someone who is young, was healthy, and then he almost died of this. Unfortunately I did not save the link. He had symptoms and there were no tests available. He just kept getting worse, and when that happened the doctors encouraged him to self-isolate. He did. Then he got to a critical point, drove to the hospital, and he collapsed when he got out of the car. He could have died if he didn't go.

We still don't know everything about this virus yet. Some people are surviving just fine, others are dying. It is starting to appear that some people have something different about their immune systems that is helping out with combating this and a lot of other people do not. Even if you're young and healthy there's still a chance you could be the next one checking into the morgue.


----------



## void gaze

K well, glad someone can find humor in it I guess. Whatever gets you through it Cozmic- 100%


----------



## youngbuckwithapickuptruck

thnx for the toilet info. 

the property i am on used to be a weed farm. there is lots of soil for planting. i need info on turning this into a garden. the time is now :0

okay, time to turn away from the phone and go hug the lady. peace yall


----------



## Loth Lorien

cozmic said:


> Something I would like to add is that I recently read an article of someone who is young, was healthy, and then he almost died of this. Unfortunately I did not save the link. He had symptoms and there were no tests available. He just kept getting worse, and when that happened the doctors encouraged him to self-isolate. He did. Then he got to a critical point, drove to the hospital, and he collapsed when he got out of the car. He could have died if he didn't go.
> 
> We still don't know everything about this virus yet. Some people are surviving just fine, others are dying. It is starting to appear that some people have something different about their immune systems that is helping out with combating this and a lot of other people do not. Even if you're young and healthy there's still a chance you could be the next one checking into the morgue.


This is what has me so freaked out. I have been living inside for years now and got a square job. I'm an electrician. They have decided our work is essential. I agree that it is, within reason. Many of the men I work with find this situation laughable. I have chosen to stop going to work. But now more than ever. I miss just living this lifestyle so I could be bugged out in a field somewhere. Thank you for sharing and if you find the article. Please share. Thanks


----------



## Deleted member 13433

A surprising amount of the men I work with also feel this is a joke, that in two weeks it will all be over, and when I tell them that, no... in two weeks the numbers will easily be double what they are today, I get told no, your wrong... Trump's got this under control.

So, I also decided to take two weeks off, once I found out that I could do so yesterday at the plant.

The timing could not be better, since I just accepted a new job at the plant that gets me off the assembly line, and on to a forklift... where essentially I ride around and move/deliver parts throughout the plant, the timing is good.

Lately, I muse the lifestyle of those living on the fringe as well....

I really like the idea of truly being free, but then I really like my current situation too.

So, I'm looking at the numbers right now on a global scale:

CLOSED CASES
166,155

Cases which had an outcome:

Recovered / Discharged
137,364 (*83*%)

Deaths
28,791 (*17*%)


That 17% number is climbing every day.

That is the part that really scares me................... because that is a pretty high percentage if you ask me.


----------



## Deleted member 13433

I was just telling someone the same thing, that it's one thing if I get it, but something completely different if my parents get it.

I have a friend, she just moved near Seattle, from Connecticut, and her son who lived in Brooklyn NY, he's 44 years old I think.... he's got it, and he's got it bad.

Very difficult to breath, can't walk.... does not look good, and my friend is having a tough time trying to get to Brooklyn from WA... this is precisely why I never left my aging parents, not passing judgement but we kind of need each other now, as opposed to 20 years ago.

this is where I get my numbers from:

https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/
18% now death rate, wonder if it will break 25% or go even higher.....

All these folks saying this is nothing to worry about, that it will be over in no time at all, my moneys on a different outcome, and one that is not good.

Is anyone here within the S.T.P. community who is being directly affected, or know someone who is ??


Dana's son in Brooklyn is the first one for me, where the out come does not look good.
I think three people at the plant on assembly line got it, man I am glad I got out of there !!!


----------



## Deleted member 13433

Well, yes... I can see that but at the same time - that won't be known until maybe this time next year.

Many tout low death percentages based on total cases vs. total deaths, but to me that is misleading - because one cannot predict what the outcome will be of the total cases, while if one goes by closed cases - to me anyway it makes more sense, because it is based on what has happened as opposed to what might happen.

Indeed !! One can't be too careful in public places where the sick frequent, that's for damn sure !!

Good Luck


----------



## Older Than Dirt

Animal COVID-19 update: So it is _possible_ for dogs to get COVID-19, but not at all easy, and dogs are at lower risk than you are, but cats and ferrets are very susceptible:

"We found that SARS-CoV-2 replicates poorly in dogs, pigs, chickens, and ducks, but efficiently in ferrets and cats. We found that the virus transmits in cats via respiratory droplets."

https://www.biorxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.03.30.015347v1


----------



## Deleted member 13433

@Older Than Dirt, do you have any opinion on this stat here ??
I mean, if Iam reading this right, that's a death rate of 50 % correct ??

I just want to be sure I am understanding this correctly.
I'll be back here later, as it's play time in the garden with Loki the dog now........

But if that is 50% whoa..... this is going to be devestating and unlike anything we have ever seen.

Be Safe friend !!

WORLD / COUNTRIES / UNITED STATES
Last updated: April 02, 2020, 16:14 GMT
*





United States
Coronavirus Cases:*
227,061
*Deaths:*
5,345
*Recovered:*
10,265


----------



## Older Than Dirt

Death rate is deaths divided by cases (meaning positive tests, not hospitalizations), so those numbers would give us a death rate of 2.4% (5,345/227,061).

BUT bear in mind only folks with symptoms are getting tested due to the test shortage. Many if not most COV cases are mildish, in that folks feel really really bad but don't seek hospital care, or don't feel much at all.

A NYC couple i know are pretty sure they had it, my man was noticeably short of breath on the phone as he was telling me he was much better now. They never got tested.

So we can assume there are at least four or five times as many cases as positive tests, so the true death rate is probably lower.

But even if that's correct, COVID-19 is still many times more lethal than annual flus that kill around 40-60,000 every year in the US, and to which we all have some natural immunity (unlike this _new_ virus- that's why you will sometimes hear it called a "novel coronavirus").

I think you are maybe looking at deaths compared to discharges to get 50%? What those two numbers tell us is still scary: of those sick enough to be hospitalized, 34% died (5,345 / (5,345 + 10,265).


----------



## Deleted member 13433

Gotcha - and II also saw how my calculation was way way off, if I was to go by a percentage based on Closed Cases [cases where there has been an outcome one way of the othere...] it would have been these two figures added together below, and then you can compare the Recovered to Deaths, which is probably closer to 25 % as far as Closed Cases go - which, yesh...... sounds horrible !!
*Deaths:*
5,345
*Recovered:*
10,265 

But thank you for your response, and I understand now how these figures are calclated.

Yes, it's bad... Got an aquaintence in Brooklyn, 44 years old, in very bad shape - came up on him real fast, him and his friend.... so they got it together more than likely.

Just saw the UPS man, he is really concerned as well.
Told me he's only working because he has to.

II told him I left my assembly line job - no way was I going to become a statistic, as that's a breeding ground for disease on a good day, and as luck would have it II scored a Froklift Job that i put in for a while back, and I'll start on Monday after Easter, so that's acceptable - just me and my tow motor.... that I can deal with. 

Man, I got a bad feeling this ain't ending like they think - or hope - it will, I'm thinking more like end of summer maybe.

Problem is many view this as a joke, or "oh it will be over next week"...

No, it won't....

Be Safe Friend !!


----------



## Older Than Dirt

This definitely isn't going to be over any time this year, unless we get very lucky and the virus dies off as warmer weather comes. Even then, it will be back in fall when it gets cold again.

The public-health effort is to _slow down_ the rate of infection and death enough that the healthcare system can keep up, buying time to develop effective treatments (we hope), and a vaccine (at the soonest next spring-summer), and develop enough herd immunity among recovered cases to care for the sick, and have an economy again.

The US is fucking up big-time compared to other rich countries on most of this, but so far has a fairly low death rate due to heroic efforts in some states.

A _lot_ of people are going to die throughout this year no matter what.


----------



## Deleted member 13433

Yeah, and there's a good chance we will know those people, assuming we are lucky enough to survive ourselves....

This is - by far - the very first time in my life that I am nervous, and suddenly returning to my faith.


----------



## Older Than Dirt




----------



## wokofshame

I just recovered from what I am pretty sure was Covid-19.I broke our thermometer on day 2 so I never registered a fever on us grown-ups, my stepkid had a 102 or 3 fever earlier on. She woke up uncontrollably coughing and choking on her mucus one of the first nights, having a difficult time breathing. I was considering taking her to ER but instead her mom stayed up with her and the next nights weren't nearly so bad. She was sick a little under a week total with a little bit of cough for several days after that.
I had a sore throat for two days and then got terrible congestion for the next week, hocking up a lung every morning, bed deep cough. I was pretty scared of it turning into pneumonia and it easily could of have. I am sure other people here have had pneumonia before and I can tell you it sucks. It can totally kill a homeless person. Also I got pinkeye (1-3% of cases have pinkeye) for close to a week straight really badly. Diarrhea for several days. I had bad body aches and tiredness, also a week after getting sick I had a day where I couldn't sit up because it gave me a terrible worst-of-my-life splitting headache like the pressure was going up in my braincase, ditto if I coughed.
My stepdaughter had diarrhea too and pinkeye though hers was milder. My wife had symptoms the mildest, a deep dry cough mostly plus tiredness.
You don't turn green from this illness or explode or start tearing people apart for their brains or something cool like that. So it not only sucks, but is mundane as fuck.

Fortunately I was able to take advantege of the FFCRA Families First Coronavirus Response Act: Employee Paid Leave Rights | U.S. Department of Labor - https://www.dol.gov/agencies/whd/pandemic/ffcra-employee-paid-leave emergency sick leave.
I feel like a fool for not taking all 80 hours, I ended up with 53 hours and the ass-eating outfit I work for made me take PTO and regular paid sick time for the days before I sent in my FFCRA request form, as well as deducting drive time I charged for whilst sick.
On the other hand, I've worked almost not at all in the last 3 weeks and still netted full checks, so who cares I guess. But I do caution everybody to not be an idiot like me and say you're still sick until the bitter end, at a minimum two weeks or more away from filing your form.
FFCRA leave protects you if you are "experiencing symptoms and seeking diagnosis" so keep in mind you don't actually need to see a doctor to get your paid leave. Also the feds have upped everyone's unemployment payments temporarily, so there are some other options out there for free money.
I want to caution everybody as regards to online media minimizing the severity of this virus, keep in mind that it is in Orange Mango's interest for this unpleasant little episode to be concluded ASAP. Economy recovers, the farshtunkeners go "woooohooo" and he breezes to reelection on the backs of the troglodyte masses. Much of the media claiming "oh it's just the flu, never mind folks, carry on" stems from right-wing sources with an interest in protecting Big Cheeto.


----------



## Deleted member 13433

Boy, after hearing that.... I wonder if I had a super super super mild case of what he had, where all those symptoms were barely a blip on the radar, because not all at once, I did experience one at a time what this person did except it was very very mild.

Wonder if my immune system kept it in check, like it does with some folks who get it without even knowing ??

I am also out of work 80 hours unpaid I just split because the assembly line was looking like a bad plague was taking over.

But right now I feel great.

Acupuncture tomorrow to help keep my immune system super strong, and back to work - new job - driving a forklift - which should not only be fun, but keep me away from the masses on the assembly line.


----------

